# new from illinois



## 9foot (Sep 13, 2009)

My name is Zac, im from a little town in central illinois and im just lookin to see what new bows are out there and what the pros/cons are about them because im goin to purchase one here soon. Im jus your typical deer hunter, live, breathe, eat for archery season!! im not out jus for bucks, im the local doe patrol!! lol. 
i really need some help on finding a good bow that has a 32" draw or higher. ive grown up on Parker Bows and love em but they dont have a long enough draw, i found the Hoyt Seven 37 and i like that but its outta my price range since i gotta pay for schooling. if ya could help me out thatd be awesome!!! thanks


----------



## tennison (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a friend who is 6' 8" and shoots diamond to help him with draw lentgh- or you could look into my bow of choice (mathews) and buying a bigger cam - need to consider that you shouldnt have too long of draw length, it will cause sparatic groups.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

tennison said:


> i have a friend who is 6' 8" and shoots diamond to help him with draw lentgh- or you could look into my bow of choice (mathews) and buying a bigger cam - need to consider that you shouldnt have too long of draw length, it will cause sparatic groups.


:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk to you as well


----------



## williejames (Jun 22, 2004)

*bow*

Where do you live. I live in stonington but the closest shop to me that is any good is buck archery in brownstown and they carry every brand of bow. there is a shop in springfield called two bears.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Zac. Have fun here.


----------



## 9foot (Sep 13, 2009)

tennison said:


> i have a friend who is 6' 8" and shoots diamond to help him with draw lentgh- or you could look into my bow of choice (mathews) and buying a bigger cam - need to consider that you shouldnt have too long of draw length, it will cause sparatic groups.


im 6 5 but my arms are super long. lol. i had a 32 in draw on my parker and i made it work. but i sold that after last season and i shouldnt have. i saw some hoyts have a 32.5 in draw but the 737 is 750 bux, not in my price range. lol

what bows are over 32" draw? or atleast 32?


----------



## 9foot (Sep 13, 2009)

williejames said:


> Where do you live. I live in stonington but the closest shop to me that is any good is buck archery in brownstown and they carry every brand of bow. there is a shop in springfield called two bears.


i live in a small town outside of peoria. i live on a farm so i have alot of property to hunt on and i also hunt on Jubilee State Park.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, from a Buckeye!*

I love my Martin compound. You might want to give them a try.

I'm sure you'll love this site -- lots of good info!

See you around.

Just remember: Deer hunting is hard!!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Kansas hunter (Sep 14, 2009)

*welcome Zac*

I am new also to Archery Talk Iam ready for Bow season opener got my I on some big mulies


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:You could try Presley's in Bartonville, or come down to Springfield and go to 2 Bears, Darin will take care of you.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

